# Consultation with Carmindy from "What Not To Wear"



## StArCaNdY (Sep 28, 2007)

So I was on Carmindy's website and noticed she does private one-on-one makeup consultations. It says "the makeup consultation takes around 1 1/2 hours and includes brow grooming, makeup application with lesson, personal makeup bag analysis, shopping list of products, diagram of your customized look and constant contact information." I emailed to check the cost of this and guess what...its $1000!!! Thats ridiculous in my opinion. But hey everyone has to hustle one way or another. I'd do it if it were around $200 maybe $300. Oh well...


----------



## nics1972 (Sep 28, 2007)

:what::holysheep:


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a ton of money, but her make-up is flawless
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so start saving up.


----------



## frocher (Sep 28, 2007)

Whoa, I think I'll pass.


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2007)

ya i think i'll pass too. That's a lot of money!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah she is really good, but that is WAYYYYY expensive. Damn


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 28, 2007)

That's what you get for wanting to go to a celebrity of sorts. I wonder how much bigger names can command.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Sep 28, 2007)

I just watched Carmindy on WNTW, and it seems that she always use the same products and gives the women the same kind of look. She wrote a book called "The 5-Minute Face," but IMO the information isn't groundbreaking. I get much better information and tips on sites like this one and MakeupAlley.com.

What I think is really gross is that *I've seen her blow on her brushes *to remove excess powder. That is so, so unsanitary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can think of better things to spend $1000 on!


----------



## archangeli (Sep 29, 2007)

When she released a while back her book she did a guest signing and special appearance at the Sephora at the Toronto Eaton Centre. People could sign up for a free 5 minute consultation/ mini-makeover with her. Had I known those 5 minutes would have been worth $80+ I might have gone


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess she is a makeup Diva now.  I would be thrown out of my house if I paid $1,000 for a makeover.  Hmm, I wonder how much my stash of makeup is worth.  Anyway,  I would want to see some permanent improvement on my face for her charges.


----------



## aeni (Sep 29, 2007)

One of my instructors at school was laughing at her makeup.  I'm sure she'd laugh harder when I tell her about this.  

Takes another objective eye to help a face look its best.  And artists (not just MAs) tend to imprint themselves in their work.


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 29, 2007)

I love her makeup, but the makeup she puts on other people isn't that amazing... But hey, if I become a multi-millionaire anytime soon I'll be there!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 29, 2007)

I think she's not bad.... But not bad does not mean that I am going to spend $1000 for her time. No offense, but I'm pretty damn good at doing my own makeup, and I doubt she could do it better.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_That's what you get for wanting to go to a celebrity of sorts. I wonder how much bigger names can command._

 
Yea..I wonder how much Jay Manuel from ANTM, Mally, and other celebrity MA's command


----------



## captodometer (Sep 30, 2007)

A haircut with Nick from WNTW is about $400.  For a master stylist in NYC, it's not actually all that bad.  And I was quite impressed with the style he did for the woman with the 'fro in the $50,000 episode.

I have natural hair and finding anyone who can actually work with it is probably priceless.  I was actually going to go, but I lived upstate and could never find the time to make the trip down: 7 hours each way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But no way would I pay $1000 for a makeup consultation!  Not even if it were for my wedding.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the most ametuer counter artist at any brand could do what Carmindy does. First off, she has too many rules... "NEVER wear lipliner." Never this, never that. She does the same looks on everyone and they are usually color washes with no diemnsion. I also think it's gross that she applies products the back of her hands, especially lip products, uses the actual lip wands that are attached to lip products and blows on her brushes. $1,000 for a consultation is a joke and I'm guessing that she is too within the industry.


----------



## aeni (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I think the most ametuer counter artist at any brand could do what Carmindy does. First off, she has too many rules... "NEVER wear lipliner." Never this, never that. She does the same looks on everyone and they are usually color washes with no diemnsion. I also think it's gross that she applies products the back of her hands, especially lip products, uses the actual lip wands that are attached to lip products and blows on her brushes. $1,000 for a consultation is a joke and I'm guessing that she is too within the industry._

 
I always thought you could use the back of your hand as a quick palette as long as your hands have been washed and used a antibacterial gel before hand?  I wouldn't mix colors on the back of my hand but would use it if I had too much product on the brush initially. All the rest are absolute no-nos.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 30, 2007)

I watched an episode the other day where a 24 year old woman who wore extreme eyeshadow came on for a makeover. When Carmindy came in for her consult she said she was excited to work with her because she obviously loved e/s. Carmindy told her that she was essentially going to show her how she could still use bold colors but have a more "fresh" look. 

Okay so I totally understand having a more toned down face when at work but this girl was also a DJ at night so when it came time for Carmindy to do a more funky look I was horribly disappointed. Her eyes looked practically bare with some taupe shadow then black liner with a little bit of green liner on top to "funk it up". It was SO boring! I felt so awful for the girl, yes at work she needs to tone it down a bit but at night when she's going out and doing her DJ thing she can get away with something more exciting than _green liner_!

To hear that Carmindy's consults are $1000 is absolutely insane!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah carmindy definitely has one cookie cutter look she uses on everyone.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 30, 2007)

She's not even that good. I think I can do my makeup better than what she does. It's the same look on everyone and when she puts on the pencil liner it always looks so sloppy it makes me cringe.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 30, 2007)

I think I'll just continue to watch the show. Her makeup is too basic and boring for me everytime I watch her. I think she's a help to people who have absolutely no knowledge of makeup and how to apply it. They look amazing with a little makeup on. But $1000 when you have MAC artists that are better than her and not commanding that much (or anything at all)? That's a bit excessive and crazy.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_






I watched an episode the other day where a 24 year old woman who wore extreme eyeshadow came on for a makeover. When Carmindy came in for her consult she said she was excited to work with her because she obviously loved e/s. Carmindy told her that she was essentially going to show her how she could still use bold colors but have a more "fresh" look. 

Okay so I totally understand having a more toned down face when at work but this girl was also a DJ at night so when it came time for Carmindy to do a more funky look I was horribly disappointed. Her eyes looked practically bare with some taupe shadow then black liner with a little bit of green liner on top to "funk it up". It was SO boring! I felt so awful for the girl, yes at work she needs to tone it down a bit but at night when she's going out and doing her DJ thing she can get away with something more exciting than green liner!

To hear that Carmindy's consults are $1000 is absolutely insane! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea I saw this episode and was like "what the hell...thats the colorful look?!" She coulda really done something different with her and she chose that same neutral kinda look. I mean it was nice but nothing different. She needs to try something new.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 2, 2007)

And for 950$ less, you can get a consultation at a MAC Store


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_





I watched an episode the other day where a 24 year old woman who wore extreme eyeshadow came on for a makeover. When Carmindy came in for her consult she said she was excited to work with her because she obviously loved e/s. Carmindy told her that she was essentially going to show her how she could still use bold colors but have a more "fresh" look. 

Okay so I totally understand having a more toned down face when at work but this girl was also a DJ at night so when it came time for Carmindy to do a more funky look I was horribly disappointed. Her eyes looked practically bare with some taupe shadow then black liner with a little bit of green liner on top to "funk it up". It was SO boring! I felt so awful for the girl, yes at work she needs to tone it down a bit but at night when she's going out and doing her DJ thing she can get away with something more exciting than green liner!

To hear that Carmindy's consults are $1000 is absolutely insane! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I saw that same episode and I felt so bad for the girl after they jacked her hair up. That hairstyle was just AWFUL!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh I know! I normally think Nick does a great job but that was just awful! I didn't think she needed any work on her hair and if they were going to do something maybe do something with the color but that cut was absolutely horrific!


----------

